
Verified compilation of CakeML into WebAssembly [slides] [pdf] - tosh
https://lorenz.leutgeb.xyz/paper/cakeml-wasm-viennajs-beam.pdf
======
tosh
Lorenz Leutgeb at the JavaScript meetup in Vienna (video):
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=qRkxbWRJQyc](https://youtube.com/watch?v=qRkxbWRJQyc)

